# ENGINEER MASTER II DIVER WORLDTIME



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

So I guess I came upon seriously looking at Ball watches when I saw the pre-order for the Engineer II GMT Navigator the other day. I always thought Ball was fairly expensive but I guess they have some more economical models and the pre-order prices are pretty good. I missed out on the Navigator because I had less than a day to decide if I wanted it and couldn't make up my mind. I know you should "buy the watch, not the deal" but the price was right and I liked the watch.

Anywho, as that pre-order ended, one popped up immediately for the Engineer Master II Diver Worldtimer. This is a very interesting watch that I'm seriously contemplating but I have a few concerns/questions:

1) Has Ball quality dropped in any way since they started these pre-order sales that seem to be priced well below their usual pricing?

2) What has been your experience with Ball reliability? Specifically for this particular watch?

I've read several threads with differing opinions on the reasoning behind Ball's pre-order pricing but I'm just curious if quality has been affected.

Also, I've read several people's accounts of having bought defective Engineer Master II Diver Worldtimers from ADs. This is causing me some concern...am I making too much of it?

Thanks!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

To my knowledge, Balls quality has been holding steady. I own 4 and only had a problem with one of them. It was fixed under warranty, with no mayor inconvenience.

I have been looking for a Worldtimer for a while now, and was about to pull the trigger on this one. That is until I saw it is only available in 45mm. That is more than my wrist can handle. Oh well, I will keep an eye out for the next pre order, or outlet. 

If you like this watch, buy it. The pre order sale is legit. You will get your watch around the time mentioned, and you will have a proper warranty.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Great...thanks!


Anyone else have any opinions or commentsabout this particular watch?


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

If I remember correctly, this particular design won Ball Watch an award several yrs ago... there are some changes/updates to the previous design, but to me the watch still looks the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

The lingering issues related to the world time ring were fixed in the refreshed model. Mine is 18 months old and has no issues. In fact this is my favorite watch and I have (2)............but the blue dial looks great and pre-order price is A++.

Does any one know how long is the typical wait time for the Pre-order?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice improvement to the dial on the new one. Hell of a deal at $1200. Much to the dismay of everyone who paid twice as much before.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

300m water resistance is impressive as well. I'm thinking hard about this one...


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

92gli said:


> Nice improvement to the dial on the new one. Hell of a deal at $1200. Much to the dismay of everyone who paid twice as much before.


Yeah, that pretty much sucks...especially if you recently bought one...I'd be pissed.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> 300m water resistance is impressive as well. I'm thinking hard about this one...


As am I. Very close to getting it. The only thing I'm debating, ironically, are the tritium tubes. Not in general, but the ones that form the numerals. Obviously they look cool at night but they seem slightly cheesy in normal light. I'm used to applied numerals or nicely printed/painted ones but the way the multiple tubes are needed to form a single numeral (like a 2)...I dunno...just slightly on the fence about because it's the most prominent feature on the dial. Love everything else about the watch.


----------



## codefox (Feb 26, 2015)

I saw the email this morning and I'm really on the fence. A worldtime had been on my list for a while and this one even at MSRP is a great price. The pre-order price is just incredible. 

I'm not sure about the size and the numeral style though. I may have to just do it anyway. I absolutely love my Trainmaster moon phase

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

I bought mine back in November, from an official Ball AD. I did pay a little more than what the pre-order price is, but it wasn't that much of a difference so I guess I'm fine with it. I'm still confused as to why their touting this as a limited edition though, the watch has been out for quite a while (other than the blue version). Or is there some difference between the standard and this edition that I didn't notice? My Worldtimer:



http://imgur.com/oXmcO


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

The only difference I've seen is that they've added a 9 and a 6 with the tritium tubes to the dial.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

robi1138 said:


> The only difference I've seen is that they've added a 9 and a 6 with the tritium tubes to the dial.


Good Catch! Surprised I didn't see that earlier. Kind of like the cleaner look without the 9 and 6.


----------



## Darth-gamer (Sep 25, 2010)

robi1138 said:


> As am I. Very close to getting it. The only thing I'm debating, ironically, are the tritium tubes. Not in general, but the ones that form the numerals. Obviously they look cool at night but they seem slightly cheesy in normal light. I'm used to applied numerals or nicely printed/painted ones but the way the multiple tubes are needed to form a single numeral (like a 2)...I dunno...just slightly on the fence about because it's the most prominent feature on the dial. Love everything else about the watch.


I actually bought my Ball EM II Diver II because of those segmented tritium numerals.

I love tritium, and the segments remind me of an old style 8 segment led display clock. Looks great IMO.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

So I decided to go ahead and get the watch...will have to wait till July or August I guess before I can post any pics.

Went with the black dial and rubber strap. I like the blue dial but I guess I didn't want it to stand too much more than it already does and went with the rubber strap which I've been partial too because SS bracelets without micro-adjustment are always more frustrating than they're worth...to me anyway. Also, I figure I'll get a leather strap for the winter and use the rubber in the summer (as I do for most of my watches now.

Definitely looking forward to getting it...hope it doesn't have any issues


----------



## matt. (Jun 15, 2011)

That is definitely an awesome price, but I think the dial is way too busy for a lot of people's taste. I am biased, but I greatly prefer the plain EM II Diver (which I own). The sunburst detail on the dial and the depth of the chapter ring and internal bezel are really impressive looking in person.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

matt. said:


> That is definitely an awesome price, but I think the dial is way too busy for a lot of people's taste. I am biased, but I greatly prefer the plain EM II Diver (which I own). The sunburst detail on the dial and the depth of the chapter ring and internal bezel are really impressive looking in person.


Yeah, it's definitely a busy dial...but it's not cluttered, IMO. The only thing in the main section of the dial are the hour, minute, and seconds hands and the day and date...everything else is on the periphery, making the time highly legible.


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

As far as I can tell compared to the non-limited edition EMII Diver Worldtime that's been around for a year or two, this one up for preorder is yet again a 1,000 piece limited edition with select-your-own serial numbers and engravings. The only real key difference to the dial itself is the use of numerals for 9 and 6 made of gas tubes as opposed to only 12 for the previous versions of the WMII DWt. The other key feature is the availability of the bracelet and the new all-blue dial, which honestly hasn't any personality to me... Maybe because it lacks an accent color.

At 45mm it's big but it's been widely reviewed as a great watch.


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

double post that I can't figure out how I did it


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, I'll admit my ignorance (an easy task that I do on a regular basis) - how do you use the worldtime feature? 
I'd understand if there were a GMT hand but there isn't. So why the cities and 24hr circle - I assume they move with the internal bezel with the dive minutes. BTW, cool looking watch - really wish it had a GMT complication or was a real 24hr watch - either way I'd be on this right away.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

jkn1946 said:


> Ok, I'll admit my ignorance (an easy task that I do on a regular basis) - how do you use the worldtime feature?
> I'd understand if there were a GMT hand but there isn't. So why the cities and 24hr circle - I assume they move with the internal bezel with the dive minutes. BTW, cool looking watch - really wish it had a GMT complication or was a real 24hr watch - either way I'd be on this right away.


There is a GMT Diver in the BALL line.

This is a true world timer, with day and date.
The inner rotating Bazel is for when you are diving, or timings something. When your not it should be at the zero position, and it will display the correct time for each city. The 24 hour ring, turns counterclockwise one revolution every 24 hrs. And Is independently adjusted.


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

jkn1946 said:


> Ok, I'll admit my ignorance (an easy task that I do on a regular basis) - how do you use the worldtime feature?
> I'd understand if there were a GMT hand but there isn't. So why the cities and 24hr circle - I assume they move with the internal bezel with the dive minutes. BTW, cool looking watch - really wish it had a GMT complication or was a real 24hr watch - either way I'd be on this right away.


If I'm not wrong you cannot use the worldtimer function simultaneously with the dive timer as the city name ring is also on the dive bezel. The middle *24 hour ring* moves with the time to continously display the world time in your chosen city which you have to set in advance - I think your desired worldtime will be the one set at the 12 position and so you can simultaneously read the time off the hour hand? I'm sure reviews out there can explain the Ball-in-house module better, but to my recollection it's something like that.
Of course that means that to use the dive bezel while tracking another time zone you'd have to remember what time zone you were using afterwards.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, she's on her way to me 
I love Ball watches... The quality and reliability is second to none... And this is an absolute steal for the price...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Karriope said:


> If I'm not wrong you cannot use the worldtimer function simultaneously with the dive timer as the city name ring is also on the dive bezel. The middle *24 hour ring* moves with the time to continously display the world time in your chosen city which you have to set in advance - I think your desired worldtime will be the one set at the 12 position and so you can simultaneously read the time off the hour hand? I'm sure reviews out there can explain the Ball-in-house module better, but to my recollection it's something like that.
> Of course that means that to use the dive bezel while tracking another time zone you'd have to remember what time zone you were using afterwards.


Correct, you cant use both dive timer and world timer at the same time. However, you are not supposed to use the dive bazel to "set" the world time, although it is posible, it ideally should be set at resting position so that the cities are always at the same place, that way... you are not searching for the city... they are always in the same place.

You can adjust the 24 hour ring independently...


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

So basically you can use the 24hr circle as the "GMT hand", i.e., use it to keep a second time zone.Now that's kind of cool, along with the tritium work this seems like something I might really want......I already have the Navigator on pre-order, I can feel the hook going deeper...........
BTW thanks to all for the explanations and info.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

gossler said:


> Correct, you cant use both dive timer and world timer at the same time. However, you are not supposed to use the dive bazel to "set" the world time, although it is posible, it ideally should be set at resting position so that the cities are always at the same place, that way... you are not searching for the city... they are always in the same place.
> 
> You can adjust the 24 hour ring independently...










In this model you can't adjust 24 hr ring independently. So unless you live in London you'll always have the city/diver bezel ring skewed.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

emonje said:


> View attachment 12958485
> 
> In this model you can't adjust 24 hr ring independently. So unless you live in London you'll always have the city/diver bezel ring skewed.


I thought they would have used the same movement as in the BALL trainmaster World timer. That has a fixed bazel. And you adjust the 24 hr ring independently. In the Trainmaster you do this, by setting the time forward, than if you turn the time Back, it lets go of the hour and minute hand... and just turns the 24 hr ring. It does take like half a crown turn to do this. So you have to set the time, 5 minutes ahead... than turn back, to adjust the 24 hr ring.

It is not nice that you have to have the bazel turned to know the time in another city. I would be uncomfortable wearing my diver with the bazel not in the resting position.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

gossler said:


> I thought they would have used the same movement as in the BALL trainmaster World timer. That has a fixed bazel. And you adjust the 24 hr ring independently. In the Trainmaster you do this, by setting the time forward, than if you turn the time Back, it lets go of the hour and minute hand... and just turns the 24 hr ring. It does take like half a crown turn to do this. So you have to set the time, 5 minutes ahead... than turn back, to adjust the 24 hr ring.
> 
> It is not nice that you have to have the bazel turned to know the time in another city. I would be uncomfortable wearing my diver with the bazel not in the resting position.


There was a news story about a guy who discovered something obvious about his dishwaher after using it everyday for 20 years or something. Guess who just won the second prize...

It did bug me, that skewed 24 hr ring. But got used to it thinking that what it has to be.

Turns out you CAN move the 24 hr ring independently. So my Ball is now in right position after years.

Thanks.


----------



## Granite3 (Oct 15, 2012)

My only issue with mine is the pins on the s/s bands, they back out and I have to screw them back in.

Finally put a small bit of locktite (the weakest one) on the pin prior to screwing it back in. Problem solved.

Great watches for the money.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

emonje said:


> There was a news story about a guy who discovered something obvious about his dishwaher after using it everyday for 20 years or something. Guess who just won the second prize...
> 
> It did bug me, that skewed 24 hr ring. But got used to it thinking that what it has to be.
> 
> ...


Every day you learn something new!

Thanks for confirming you CAN set the 24 hr ring independently. I hope this helps current owners and future buyers.

Lol on the second prize!


----------



## icezworld (Nov 7, 2017)

I got all my 3 Ball watches from pre-order and it's very good if you are in no hurry to collect the watch. It's a lot cheaper than after the pre-order period. I couldn't stop myself from buying. Just collected my Airborne II and loved it.



robi1138 said:


> So I guess I came upon seriously looking at Ball watches when I saw the pre-order for the Engineer II GMT Navigator the other day. I always thought Ball was fairly expensive but I guess they have some more economical models and the pre-order prices are pretty good. I missed out on the Navigator because I had less than a day to decide if I wanted it and couldn't make up my mind. I know you should "buy the watch, not the deal" but the price was right and I liked the watch.
> 
> Anywho, as that pre-order ended, one popped up immediately for the Engineer Master II Diver Worldtimer. This is a very interesting watch that I'm seriously contemplating but I have a few concerns/questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

The way I adjust the 24 hour ring is shown in the video below, around the 5:30 mark. The video shows the original version of the watch. I have the second version and it works the same. I keep London at the 12 o'clock position, and in my case I like to keep track of the time in Karachi, so I just use the same method shown in the video till I have the correct time showing for Karachi on the 24 hour bezel.






To someone else's question about the quality. For the pre-order price, I don't think this Ball watch can be beat. It has a ton of features, and the build quality and the finishing of the watch is second to none. They really feel like a tank on your wrist, so if you're not used to heavy watches, you have been warned!

Also, for those of you are buying on the bracelet, buy some of the weakest loctite (purple color I think) and put some on the screws for the bracelet links, otherwise they will constantly loosen, and you may end up in a situation where you don't realize and the whole screw falls out, along with your watch hitting the pavement.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone gotten there's yet? I got an email saying they were shipping in the second half of August. No follow up email yet saying it has shipped though.


----------



## Rich C (Aug 10, 2018)

Received notice that mine shipped to US distributor on Wed. of this week.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robi1138 said:


> Anyone gotten there's yet? I got an email saying they were shipping in the second half of August. No follow up email yet saying it has shipped though.


From my previous experience with the pre-order is that they ship in batches. You only start to get worried when everyone else in your area has gotten theirs and you haven't. That's when you contact Ball Watch Co. in Switzerland and enquire.

I pre-ordered a EHC AeroGMT II and when everyone else on the forum thread got theirs, I was worried and called the office in Switzerland. A young lady took down my details and someone in marketing got in touch with me. Then the Australian distributor called me a few days later to inform me that they got my watch together with all those meant for local distribution.

Your profile doesn't state where you're from, but my experience with Ball Watch Co. and the Australian distributor had been very positive and I only have good things to say about their customer service and follow up.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> From my previous experience with the pre-order is that they ship in batches. You only start to get worried when everyone else in your area has gotten theirs and you haven't. That's when you contact Ball Watch Co. in Switzerland and enquire.
> 
> I pre-ordered a EHC AeroGMT II and when everyone else on the forum thread got theirs, I was worried and called the office in Switzerland. A young lady took down my details and someone in marketing got in touch with me. Then the Australian distributor called me a few days later to inform me that they got my watch together with all those meant for local distribution.
> 
> Your profile doesn't state where you're from, but my experience with Ball Watch Co. and the Australian distributor had been very positive and I only have good things to say about their customer service and follow up.


Eastern US.

Hope to get the email soon.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

The US distributor has received many of these and will be sending them out shortly. Mine, of course, was delayed and is still in Switzerland.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robi1138 said:


> The US distributor has received many of these and will be sending them out shortly. Mine, of course, was delayed and is still in Switzerland.


What a bummer. Hope you will be getting yours in the next batch.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> robi1138 said:
> 
> 
> > The US distributor has received many of these and will be sending them out shortly. Mine, of course, was delayed and is still in Switzerland.
> ...


Thanks...me too.


----------



## Rich C (Aug 10, 2018)

US distributor shipped mine to my old address in PA, although I notified Ball of my new address. Regardless, the watch has been re-directed to my home in TN and should have early this coming week.


----------



## avalvo (Feb 26, 2011)

raheelc said:


> The way I adjust the 24 hour ring is shown in the video below, around the 5:30 mark. The video shows the original version of the watch. I have the second version and it works the same. I keep London at the 12 o'clock position, and in my case I like to keep track of the time in Karachi, so I just use the same method shown in the video till I have the correct time showing for Karachi on the 24 hour bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine and the quality is fantastic. The movement is near Rolex smooth and the Nato is of high quality. The Bracelet is very comfortable.










Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstateguy (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello I'm new to the forum and I am awaiting the email that says the watch is on the way. The thread says 4 days ago,is everybody's order very late?


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

I too have a preorder for this watch and have gotten a general email saying the watches are in the shipping stage and should be out "soon". My experience with Ball preorders is that I will NOT get an email saying my particular watch has been shipped. It just showed up. I did get UPS notices but did not recognize the shipper as Ball Watches. So settle in and expect your watch in the next 30 days....maybe.


----------



## Upstateguy (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for the information,Hopefully the don't just drop on my porch.


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet but shopworn also carries the worldtimers (previous models) from time to time at half the price


----------



## hgrcdo (Oct 5, 2009)

Collected my watch yesterday. Very happy w the purchase and size on hand!!
Some pics w love from Singapore.😁


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

pleasantly surprised at the build quality and the movement - it adjusts differently clockwise and anticlockwise


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Clandestine-Camel said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned yet but shopworn also carries the worldtimers (previous models) from time to time at half the price


Be careful with the previous models. The worldtime modules in those had an issue with proper timekeeping, and would lag significantly behind the central time on the dial.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## jbentham84 (Jul 30, 2013)

I ordered one of these on the preorder and am still waiting for it. I was wondering if anyone had a lead on a additional rubber strap, I ordered it with the bracelet and would like a rubber strap for it. I emailed Ball about it and they were saying a rubber strap would be around $200? Seemed crazy high so I was looking for a lead on one. 

Thank you,


----------



## jbentham84 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just an update to the preorders if you haven't received yours yet. I heard from them yesterday and they said there's been a delay and we won't see them until sometime in Oct most likely mid to late. This one feels like it's just been taking forever.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

jbentham84 said:


> Just an update to the preorders if you haven't received yours yet. I heard from them yesterday and they said there's been a delay and we won't see them until sometime in Oct most likely mid to late. This one feels like it's just been taking forever.


I've been anxiously waiting for mine. Sent an email to Ball and got a response that mine (and I'm sure others) was stuck at Customs and is now through. We'll see...the US distributor doesn't have a lot of faith in Ball Switzerland's ability to communicate accurate info.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Duplicate post...please erase if possible


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

So I finally got my Ball Diver Worldtime watch today. It's a great watch and I like it a lot. I've included some pics below.

The only thing I was a bit surprised at was the brightness of the Tritium tubes...they're quite dim. Now, this is my first Ball watch (and first Tritium watch) so I have no frame of reference. From everything I've read, I knew it wasn't going to glow like a torch but, as I said, I was just a bit surprised. It's perfectly legible in the dark so I'm fine with it. I've included a pic showing the lume on the Ball vs. a Stowa with C1 Superluminova. I know this is not a fair comparison but I wanted to show the luminosity of the Ball relative to a watch with bright C1. Just wanted to see if this looks about right. The Stowa was in bright, indirect sunlight for a few minutes to charge it. I've also lowered the brightness on the photo to more closely match what it looks like in person...I think I got it pretty close.

Would love to hear what others think.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

First great watch, I’ve been tempted by this too. 

As for the tritium, and I only have a cheap one, they’re claim to fame is at the wee hours of the morning. Wear your watch to bed, and you’ll be impressed after your eyes adjust. Also if your watch was under cuff all day, the tritium is still good to go in the dark. 

The only time I’ve found tritium hard to read is driving at night when the oncoming headlights keep my eyes unadjusted. But lume is no good then either as its charge has faded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robi1138 said:


> So I finally got my Ball Diver Worldtime watch today. It's a great watch and I like it a lot. I've included some pics below.
> 
> The only thing I was a bit surprised at was the brightness of the Tritium tubes...they're quite dim. Now, this is my first Ball watch (and first Tritium watch) so I have no frame of reference. From everything I've read, I knew it wasn't going to glow like a torch but, as I said, I was just a bit surprised. It's perfectly legible in the dark so I'm fine with it. I've included a pic showing the lume on the Ball vs. a Stowa with C1 Superluminova. I know this is not a fair comparison but I wanted to show the luminosity of the Ball relative to a watch with bright C1. Just wanted to see if this looks about right. The Stowa was in bright, indirect sunlight for a few minutes to charge it. I've also lowered the brightness on the photo to more closely match what it looks like in person...I think I got it pretty close.
> 
> Would love to hear what others think.


In page 5 of this thread, @hdrgdo has posted a picture of his lume. Yours looks pretty dim considering you only got it from factory but not sure if it has anything to do with the camera adjusting for the lume from your Stowa? I have an EHC AeroGMT and it is bright.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

So, as I mentioned, I lowered the brightness of the photo after I took it...I may have done it a tad too much. The original photo is below. In hindsight, I think this one is more accurate to what I see in the dark. The photo from @hdrgdo looks a lot brighter but you can tell from the fact that the dial is visible in that photo, that the exposure was longer (or some other setting), making it look brighter.

The watch is great and is plenty legible at night so I have no complaints.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robi1138 said:


> So, as I mentioned, I lowered the brightness of the photo after I took it...I may have done it a tad too much. The original photo is below. In hindsight, I think this one is more accurate to what I see in the dark. The photo from @hdrgdo looks a lot brighter but you can tell from the fact that the dial is visible in that photo, that the exposure was longer (or some other setting), making it look brighter.
> 
> The watch is great and is plenty legible at night so I have no complaints.


I think your lume is about right. Same as most of the other Ball Watches I have seen and even my wife's.


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

Dogbert_is_fat said:


> I think your lume is about right. Same as most of the other Ball Watches I have seen and even my wife's.


Cool. I drove at night with it for the first time last night and while it certainly doesn't light up like my dashboard, it was plenty bright and easily legible...really like the watch

The movement is still settling in but so far seems to be keeping excellent time.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

robi1138 said:


> Cool. I drove at night with it for the first time last night and while it certainly doesn't light up like my dashboard, it was plenty bright and easily legible...really like the watch
> 
> The movement is still settling in but so far seems to be keeping excellent time.


Cool. The lume is not so bright that it burns an image in your retina but it is legible. If you really want to up the ante, forum member timefleas did point some of us to a company in Hong Kong that re-lumes the watches.

Honestly, I was quite impressed with the fit & finish as well as accuracy of the Ball Watch at this price point. Since getting mine in March, I have only adjusted it once every 3 months and it's faster by about 12 seconds, so on average, it's +0.015 seconds a week.


----------



## jkn1946 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got my notice of shipment and this one has a tracking number (format of the number had to be adjusted to use it but....) that has a delivery date. Improvement over the last two pre-orders. It will be interesting to see where it was shipped from. In any case, Thanks Ball distributor!


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a strap or pictures of this watch with a strap? I have a black 2016 model with the metal bracelet and the spring bar positioning in the lug is kind of strange, so I'm not really sure how it will look. I am hoping for something that still looks relatively good with clothes that "work casual" i.e. a button up shirt with khakis or something like that.


----------



## AGPank (Nov 4, 2018)

New to the forum and automatic watches. Have been interested in Ball for years and was finally able to afford one. The preorder was a big help. 

This is my first Ball and I’m enjoying it, but wanting another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulmiller (Apr 22, 2019)

What’s the refreshed model? Are you referring to yours on the Right?


----------

